# Vaginal discharge?



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All

Yesterday my partner noticed our 5 month old bitch lab pup sniffing and licking where she had been sitting, my partner wiped it and said it smelled really fishy.

today I was playing with her and when she was on her back I noticed a light green lump of goo sitting on her vulva, i wiped it off.

Ive read about Puppy Vaginitis and that its common in female bitch pups, she has *always *had crustations around her vulva on her coat too which we thought urine/licking drying coat hairs together?? but ive read that its vaginal discharge - its first time ive noticed it and im always checking her, we started her on YUMOVE tablets 7 days ago..Im wondering if they have anything to do with it?
_
EDIT: my partner noticed her breath smelling a very fishy lately... related?
we have been feeding her WainWright Turkey & Veg for meals and giving her some of the Salmon & Potato Puppy one we had left as tit-bits , just giving her a few single balls as treats and we thought this may be why she had fishy breath_

*has anyone got any advice here?*

_offtopic_: her stifle joint still clicks, it did seem that it was becoming less often and 'quieter' since giving her the yumove tablets but its still doing it anyway, I may be wrong but on days where she gets less excersize it seems to be worse. my partner wants to wait until her 6 month check up in 1 months time before taking her down to vets for it? I dunno if this is wise or not, we only got her re-insured 10 days ago and think she wants to let the claim settle in so more chance of insurers paying out if it turns out too be something that needs operating on, she in no pain, very happy and can run, jump as normal. anyway if anyone can give advice about the vaginal discharge that'd be great.

thanks


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Green discharge usually indicates an infection. I would take her to the vets to be checked out for both problems ASAP.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

snadge said:


> Hi All
> 
> Yesterday my partner noticed our 5 month old bitch lab pup sniffing and licking where she had been sitting, my partner wiped it and said it smelled really fishy.
> 
> ...


Any discharge that is thickened and especially yellowish or green is usually a 
sign of infection. One of mine had Vaginitis before her first season. A course of antibiotics cleared it up and then a normal season progressed after that. I would get her checked out last thing you want is a uterine infection that can be serious. Vaginitis usually starts with a thcikened creamy slightly yellowish discharge which might be what you saw previously, now its greenish looks like the infections could have probably progressed.

I have my boy on Yumove and I havent noticed any staining or change in colour to his urine, so to be honest I dont thing thats anything to do with it.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

ok thanks, how do they get this?


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

My girl got a few water infections when she was 5/7 and 9 month old where she would pass blood. Turned out she was very sensitive to high protein food. But would definatly get her to the vets, certainly sounds like an infection.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

i forgot to mention (adding to first post now) that my partner noticed her breath smelling a very fishy lately... related?

we have been feeding her WainWright Turkey & Veg for meals and giving her some of the Salmon & Potato Puppy one we had left as tit-bits , just giving her a few single balls as treats and we thought this may be why she had fishy breath


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry for chuckling but that IS an unfortunate name you have there for that thread title.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Iluvmypets said:


> Sorry for chuckling but that IS an unfortunate name you have there for that thread title.


It made the likes of us read it   and grosssssssssssssssssss


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

SORRY i cant edit it lol

well..it is what it is...hehe


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

snadge said:


> SORRY i cant edit it lol
> 
> well..it is what it is...hehe


Well being called Snadge as well it just tickled me. Glad you didn't take offence X


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

Iluvmypets said:


> Well being called Snadge as well it just tickled me. Glad you didn't take offence X


heehee no...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Iluvmypets said:


> Well being called Snadge as well it just tickled me. Glad you didn't take offence X


Lmfao thats what I saw I saw snatch


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

well...snadge isnt snatch really is it?
lol

ah well glad it tickled you all


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

been reading this which suggests its puppy vaginitis.. it says green..?

Puppy Vaginitis and Bladder Infections | Puppy Acne, Staph, Demodectic Mange Sarcoptic Mange| GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

snadge said:


> been reading this which suggests its puppy vaginitis.. it says green..?
> 
> Puppy Vaginitis and Bladder Infections | Puppy Acne, Staph, Demodectic Mange Sarcoptic Mange| GREATDANELADY.COM


For peace of mind, as I have suggested, please take your dog to the vet. I'm not been funny but you dog needs to see a vet ASAP.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

got app for 9:30am tomoz


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope Bella is okay and glad you got her an appointment asap.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Hope all has gone well at the vets and its nothing serious.

Izzy had puppy vaginitis on and off from about 5 months old. We read that when they have vaginitis it is best to let them have a season to clear out their systems before getting them spayed which is what we did and we've not had any signs of it since, (although to be honest by the time she was 6 months old it had pretty much gone). She had her season and is booked in to be spayed the recommended 3 months after which is in 2 weeks time however it seems she is coming back into season!!!  These dogs do like to keep us on our toes! 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

How is her fanny today ?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


Waterlily said:


> How is her fanny today ?


LMAO :lol::lol::lol: You have a wonderful way with words WL. :001_tongue:


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

hi all,

unfortunately appointment had to be moved forward to tea-time because of car problems ..but will let you know

my partner does not wasnt to mention the clicky stifle joint unless the vet notices it....whereas I just want to tell her even if we say we just noticed it today (which is 12 days after the _new _insurance was took out) but she played guilt trip to me saying "on your head be it if the insurance doesnt pay out and we cant get her operated on because we cant afford it (if it turns out to be something that needs operating on)" she wants to wait 4 more weeks until the 6 month check up just too try and ensure more chance of pay out if it turns out a claim has to be made?!

will keep u informed.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

snadge said:


> hi all,
> 
> unfortunately appointment had to be moved forward to tea-time because of car problems ..but will let you know
> 
> ...


No offence intended... but you really should be thinking of the cat not the claim, you are covered right ? it shouldnt matter (legally) if you claim the same day you get insurance or a year later, you are covered simple as that, your vet needs to know incase she is in pain, even if you dont go ahead with it today its just irresponsible to not get it seen to.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> No offence intended... but you really should be thinking of the cat not the claim, you are covered right ? it shouldnt matter (legally) if you claim the same day you get insurance or a year later, you are covered simple as that, your vet needs to know incase she is in pain, even if you dont go ahead with it today its just irresponsible to not get it seen to.


In the small print of some policies it says something to the effect of....conditions developing withing 2 weeks of taking out insurance will not be covered. I dont know the exact legal jargon but something to that effect. I guess its to stop people taking out a policy only when they suspect they will need to make a claim in the immediate future!  Im sure ours said something like that so we made sure we started our policy 2 weeks before the 4 weeks free puppy policy ran out so we were covered for the full time! 

Snadge I guess its up to you if you mention it, only you can see how she is and if its causing any pain etc!

Good luck at the vets tonight!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Izzysmummy said:


> In the small print of some policies it says something to the effect of....conditions developing withing 2 weeks of taking out insurance will not be covered. I dont know the exact legal jargon but something to that effect. I guess its to stop people taking out a policy only when they suspect they will need to make a claim in the immediate future!  Im sure ours said something like that so we made sure we started our policy 2 weeks before the 4 weeks free puppy policy ran out so we were covered for the full time!


I didnt realise this :smile:


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

been to vets,

she had finger up the duff, no inflamation so thats good
thermometer up the bum, temp was on the high side but could be cos she was scared

conclusion was that it may well be Vaginitis which is normal but too be sure she gave her an Anti-Biotic injection and a course of TWO AB's to take and back on Tuesday, meanwhile monitor her bits for goo...lol

didnt mention the clicking joint, they never noticed it but it was noisey with screaming dog just had an op - we back on Tuesday and see if she wants to mention it then.

she was very well behaved, scared but didnt yelp or cry or anything..


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Lmfao thats what I saw I saw snatch


me too ...


----------

